# Please name my girl!



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

As most of you know, i bought 2 more females yesterday. I like Aigis' name and i'm quite set with that, but for my big green girl...nothing! 

I'm sick of calling her 'big girl'...for a silly reason. It's an inside joke I have with my sister. 

Anyway, please help me name her! :T

Here are some pictures of her (no new ones, sorry):






































And here's a picture of Bambi hiding by the hairgrass:


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

How about Jade?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How about Payten??


----------



## Zoo Maniac (Sep 11, 2009)

Wat bout of a tropical tribal sounding name like Koklo


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Ms. Fish?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Bertha, Bessie or Big Bertha. Ha.
Or Mama, cause she's always wondering what the other bettas are doing, just like mothers.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

hmm..how about emerald? emmy for short?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

SaylorKennedy said:


> Bertha, Bessie or Big Bertha. Ha.
> Or Mama, cause she's always wondering what the other bettas are doing, just like mothers.


LOL! That's so true. I love that. :lol:

Thank you all for the suggestions, though none of them really seem to fit her. I still haven't thought of anything either, maybe something will pop up while I go help make dinner.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

sunkissedinCA said:


> hmm..how about emerald? emmy for short?


LOL!!!!! That's what I was going to suggest too! Hahah:lol::lol:

2nd the Emerald.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What about Gloria?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> What about Gloria?


Actually, I like that. She does look like a Gloria imo. So I'll add that choice along with Esmeralda. Thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad you like it!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

How about Cucumber? She kinda looks like a cute little Pickle too!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol, Pickle!
I like gloria.

I was going to suggest Thumper.
We nick named a boss that at my work. lol


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Head Fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Emerald and Gloria.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Lol, Pickle!
> I like gloria.
> 
> I was going to suggest Thumper.
> We nick named a boss that at my work. lol


Hehe, Thumper would go with Bambi.  I'll take that into consideration as well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thumper and Bambi, how cute!! lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Betty Boop

Miss Piggy


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

hows about Fern, Teal, Olive,(I love Olive)


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

olive is super cute!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Olive is also very nice! I like the name Fern for (human) girls.


----------

